# peptide help



## tommo1971 (Oct 1, 2011)

hi guys any info on the best peptide to take for fat loss and what amount would i take thanks guys


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 1, 2011)

Please check out the Research Chemicals portion of the board, you will find more information there.



/V


----------



## brundel (Oct 1, 2011)

Ipamorelin 3x100mcg daily + cj1295 w/o DAC 3x100mcg daily

Or

GHRP-2 3x100mcg daily + cj1295w/o DAC 3x100mcg Daily.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/140360-oldschoollifters-peptide-anabolic-assault.html


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> Ipamorelin 3x100mcg daily + cj1295 w/o DAC 3x100mcg daily
> 
> Or
> 
> *GHRP-2 3x100mcg daily + cj1295w/o DAC 3x100mcg Daily.*


x2


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 3, 2011)

brundel said:


> Ipamorelin 3x100mcg daily + cj1295 w/o DAC 3x100mcg daily
> 
> Or
> 
> GHRP-2 3x100mcg daily + cj1295w/o DAC 3x100mcg Daily.




^^^ Do it on an empty stomach, it will release your GH stores more effectively if you don't have glucose or fatty acids in your blood. 

I prefer Ipam causes it doesn't cause a significant release of prolactin or cortisol, but GHRP 2 is more powerful. GHRP 6 is the least selective in pituitary release, but arguably the most powerful.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/140360-oldschoollifters-peptide-anabolic-assault.html



Read the link above! Then ask away ill help if I can ;-)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

